# I can't believe....



## Grog12 (Jun 24, 2009)

They rigged everything with lamp cord....like the kind for your desk lamp...projection screens, columns.....wow to think this is a stepping stone to a national organization.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 24, 2009)

Did they strip the cable back and twist it together to anchor it? 
And then nicely weaken the whole thing by soldering it.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 24, 2009)

What exactly is going on here?


----------



## Grommet (Jun 24, 2009)

Which National organization?


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Grommet said:


> Which National organization?



I'm not a liberty to divulge that information.

GTG go look at your desk lamp...the cord running from it to the wall socket...stuff like that is currently hanging a projection screen and 8 crystal columns.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes I know what zip cord is.

Ok by rigged I thought you meant "ghetto rigged" as in, it was all wired up with lamp cord, as in, large loads through long runs of small gauge wire.

I didn't realize you meant they actually HUNG stuff with it. OH GOD.


----------



## Grommet (Jun 25, 2009)

Grog12 said:


> I'm not a liberty to divulge that information.




Ah...so it must have been the U.S. Government.

I saw some strings of x-mas lights going into a cube tap.

This cube tap was suspended by the power cord and 3 lines of light strings duct taped together. 

It looked like that was not enough support to keep them plugged in so a butter knife was taped to it.

but it was still not enough so a 2' shelving bracket was used in addition to the butter knife.


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nah...its the local branch of a well known and recognized non-profit organization. If it were the US government this thread would have automatically locked when I tried to post it.


----------



## Grommet (Jun 26, 2009)

i have heard some crazy pre 9/11 stories. no post 9/11 stories. 

If it was the US government that lamp cord would have cost $138.00.


----------



## porkchop (Jun 27, 2009)

Grommet said:


> If it was the US government that lamp cord would have cost $138.00.



If it was the government it might have cost $138/ft. but you'd find out later it's actually rated for rigging.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 27, 2009)

Grog go ask it it's Grade 80 zip cord? 

We could always send in Whatrigger? to kick some A**.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 27, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> We could always send in Whatrigger? to kick some A**.



Would that not make CB some sory of quasi govermental enforcement agency? Or would it be like a mercenary covert type mission? 

~Dave


----------



## Eboy87 (Jun 27, 2009)

DaveySimps said:


> Would that not make CB some sory of quasi govermental enforcement agency? Or would it be like a mercenary covert type mission?
> 
> ~Dave



Is there a difference?  

Quick! Someone call Rambo post haste!!!


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 27, 2009)

It's sort of like the A-team. 

_"If you've got a dangerous theatrical situation and no one else can help, maybe you can hire... the CB team." _


----------



## IndigoFire (Jul 12, 2009)

A shool theatre has a FOH LX bar with 3 of the 6 pickups snapped or not attached.
That's 9m with 3 pickups.
Furthermore there are now 8 conventionals, 2 scanners and 2 yokes on it. Oh, and the 2K fresnel.
And kudos to the very same venue for having a 4.5m scaff without a ladder.
And patches that are extension leads from bunnings coming out of a hole in the roof.
And a 4m projector dropper made from 10x40 decking wood.

It has therefore been dubbed "Venue of Impending Doom".

YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!


----------



## NickJones (Jul 13, 2009)

I am never, ever, going in there Josh, I feel scared even living close....


----------



## listerofsmeg (Jul 14, 2009)

IndigoFire, they are not snapped! 
NickJones, You will be there soon.

But Yes, the venue I do a lot of shows in is a venue with many problems however, Heads up on stage, Fres coming in is just sad face.....


----------



## IndigoFire (Jul 14, 2009)

Just for clarification, LX was not fully responsible for that "descending" Fresnel. There was a small miscalculation when rigging a flat on the bar US of LX1.

Result: flat vs fresnel, flat win, clamp break, safety wire fail, fresnel vs floor.

PS Fresnel still works, lead stuffed.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 14, 2009)

Folks,

If you want to have a mothers club whinge about this particular neighbouring school, please feel free to do it somewhere the rest of us don't have to read it.

Have you raised your concerns with the school in question? IF you've worked there and you think that it presents a grave danger to staff and / or the public, get onto Worksafe.


> patches that are extension leads from bunnings coming out of a hole in the roof.


 It depends on what's on the other side of the roof. An extension lead (particularly the heavy duty ones) is properly rated flexible cordage. It's not suitable for an installed run because of a number of factors, chief of which is that to carry the rated current it needs to be air cooled and in a cavity it won't be. Derating factors also apply for the multiple cables per AS 3008.1.1.

Fresnel now is unsuitable for overhead rigging. The fall has probably caused fractures within the yoke and the metal fatigue may give way at any time. The ONLY way it can be returned to service is if it is X rayed and certified as safe following that... You may not pick up the fractures by visual inspection.

Sounds like it's also time to check all the safeties and the procedure used in deploying them...

Someone also needs to look into why spotters were not in place when flying the flat for it's first movement.


----------



## listerofsmeg (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, I will stop with the mothers club.

The Fresnell was pulled off the LX bar by the US Set however this was during the 4th show. The Fresnell has not returned to service. 

Worksafe have been called to both venues.


----------



## IndigoFire (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Descending Fresnel

This particular lamp has not since been hung overhead and has only been used for side booms.
All the safety wires in said venue have been replaced with fully machine swaged wires.
It was discovered that the safety wire on that lamp was hand swaged incorrectly.

Also, apologies for hijacking the thread, but had to vent.


----------

